# ClamAV installation is OUTDATED



## planet_fox (25. März 2009)

Habe ein clamav problem 

das sagt der moitor von isp3, was kann ich dagegen tun unter debian lenny



> Received signal: wake up
> ClamAV update process started at Wed Mar 25 18:25:14 2009
> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
> WARNING: Local version: 0.94.2 Recommended version: 0.95
> ...


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Das ist nicht so schlimm, es funktioniert alles weiter. Die Jungs von Clamav stehen auf dramatische Warnmeldungen. was die Meldung eigentlich besagt ist:

"Es ist eine neue Version der Clamav Software verfügbar. Bitte aktualisieren Sie Ihre Clamav Installation sobald Ihre Linuxdistribution dafür Pakete bereit stellt. Machen Sie sich keine Sorgen, Ihre aktuell installierte Clamav Installation funktioniert weiter und erhält auch weiterhin aktuelle Signatur Updates."

Oder anders gesagt, wenn die Paket Maintainer von Debian den neuen Clamav ausreichend getestet und für stabil befunden haben dann werden sie ein Update bereitstellen, dass Du dann einfach über apt-get update && apt-get upgrade installieren kannst.


----------



## planet_fox (25. März 2009)

Wie lang dauert denn sowas bei den debianern


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Bis es fertig ist  Du kannst ja in deren Mailingliste fragen.


----------



## planet_fox (25. März 2009)

sind die nicht so schnell wie du ?


----------



## joeby (26. März 2009)

*ähnliches Problem nur gravierender*

Hallo,

mir geht es ähnlich wie planet_fox, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass bei mir

Local version: 0.92.1 Recommended version: 0.95 

angezeigt wird - und das scheint mir doch ein recht massiver Versionssprung zu sein.

aptitude update / upgrade 

habe ich selbstverständlich laufen lassen...

(Konfiguration: 
Gestern auf ISPC 3.0.1 geupdated
System: ubuntu-server 8.04.02 2.6.24-23-server
Provider: Strato)

Danke für Tipps in einem Top-Forum für ein Top-System

Grüßle 

joeby


----------



## Till (26. März 2009)

Vermutlich ist bei Dir aber noch Debian Etch drauf und nicht Lenny?

Erst ab Lenny sind die volatile Repositories Teil des Debain haupt-repositories. Für Debian Etch musste man die noch manuell einbinden, um aktuelle und nicht nur gepatchte Versionen von einigen häufig aktualisierten Programmen zu erhalten:

http://www.debian.org/volatile/


----------



## joeby (26. März 2009)

*UBUNTU - 8.04.02 LTS - Server*

Hallo Till,

Weder noch. 

Ich habe 

ubuntu-server 8.04.02 LTS hardy heron Kernel 2.6.24-23-server

Danke für Deine Nachfrage!

Gibt es eventuell etwas ähnliches wie Volatile für UBUNTU?

Grüßle

joeby


----------



## JeGr (26. März 2009)

Ja gibt es. Füge er hinzu:


```
# SOTA ClamAV Updates for hardy
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ubuntu hardy main
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ubuntu hardy main
```
Gegebenenfalls sind noch die PPA GPG Schlüssel einzuspielen in den Keyring, ansonsten könnte es sein, dass bei Apt oder Aptitude mit Fehlermeldungen "geworfen" wird, dass die Quellen nicht bekannt / nicht vertrauenswürdig sind.

Grüße.


----------



## joeby (26. März 2009)

Hallo Grey,

erst mal Danke für Deinen Tipp.

Die Quelle steht in:


> /etc/apt/sources.list


den Key habe ich angelegt:


> /etc/apt# gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AB767895ADC2037 && gpg --export -a 8AB767895ADC2037 | sudo apt-key add -
> gpg: Schlüssel 5ADC2037 von hkp Server keyserver.ubuntu.com anfordern
> gpg: /root/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg: trust-db erzeugt
> gpg: Schlüssel 5ADC2037: Öffentlicher Schlüssel "Launchpad PPA for Clamav Update Team" importiert
> ...


aptitude update lief ohne Meckern


> Treffer http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main Sources


aptitude upgrade auch - nur wurde nichts heruntergeladen und geupdatet.



> 0 Pakete aktualisiert, 0 zusätzlich installiert, 0 werden entfernt und 0 nicht aktualisiert.


Ohne die Architektur der sources genau zu kennen, scheint mir dort nichts hinterlegt zu sein. Deshalb ist mein Status weiterhin 

Grüßle

Joeby


----------



## joeby (27. März 2009)

*Noch immer keine einigermaßen aktuelle Version*

Um ein aktuelles Paket für Hardy einzubinden habe ich 



> de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/clamav/clamav-base_0.94.dfsg.2-1ubuntu0.1~hardy1_all.deb


heruntergeladen.

Beim Versuch, dieses Paket mit aptitude zu installieren, habe ich aber folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten:



> E: Unbekannter Mustertyp: h
> E: Unbekannter Mustertyp: h
> Es werden keine Pakete installiert, aktualisiert oder entfernt.


Ich habe also weiterhin Clamav 0.92.1.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Danke im Voraus.

Grüßle

joeby


----------



## joeby (27. März 2009)

*Vorläufige Lösung*

Ich habe das Thema jetzt recht brachial gelöst:

Von 



> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/clamav/


habe ich die Pakete 



> clamav_0.94.dfsg.2-1ubuntu0.1~hardy1_i386.deb
> clamav-base_0.94.dfsg.2-1ubuntu0.1~hardy1_all.deb
> clamav-freshclam_0.94.dfsg.2-1ubuntu0.1~hardy1_i386.deb
> clamav-daemon_0.94.dfsg.2-1ubuntu0.1~hardy1_i386.deb
> libclamav5_0.94.dfsg.2-1ubuntu0.1~hardy1_i386.deb


und mit



> dpkg -i


installiert. Das ist wegen der Abhängigkeiten ein wenig Gewurstel.

clamav-data habe ich deinstalliert, die Abhängigkeit von clamav-data habe ich in aptitude abgeschaltet.

Jetzt läuft die Kiste mit 0.94.2 (habs mit einem Eicar-Testvirus überprüft.

grüßle

joeby


----------



## F4RR3LL (27. März 2009)

Hm dann biste aber immer noch eine Version hinterhher, aktuell ist ja 0,95, also nach wie vor Outdated. Von daher eigentlich viel Arbeit für nix. Weil die Virensignaturen ja versionsunabhängig dennoch aktuell gehalten werden können auch mit einer Outdated Version.
Gruß Sven


----------



## joeby (28. März 2009)

*Outdated Clamav*

Hallo F4RR3LL,



> Hm dann biste aber immer noch eine Version hinterher, aktuell ist ja 0,95, also nach wie vor Outdated.


Das stimmt natürlich.



> Von daher eigentlich viel Arbeit für nix.


Das sehe ich anders: Die Version 0.92.1 hat ein Integer Overflow Problem, das zu einem Exploit durch Viren genutzt werden kann!

Siehe: Changelog Debian

Die Version 0.94.2 hat dagegen keine sicherheitsrelevanten Bugs im Vergleich zu 0.95. 

Siehe: Cangelog 2

Durch meine Vorgehensweise habe ich weiterhin ein System, das sich konsequent durch dpgk und aptitude verwalten lässt, das zumindest zu den backport Repositories kompatibel ist und das sich nach einfügen neuer Quellen in die normalen Repositories auch wieder normal verwalten lässt.

Dabei sind natürlich - wie Du sagst - die Virensignaturen durch Freshclam immer aktuell.

Grüßle

joeby


----------



## Till (28. März 2009)

Dann schau doch mal bei ubuntu ins Changelog. Ubuntu und Debian patchen Pakete in der Form, dass sich die Versionsnummer nicht erhöht. Du kannst eine von Debian oder ubuntu installierte Version also nicht mit dem Changelog von Clamav.net vergleichen.

Ich bin mir sicher dass ein Integer Overflow in den Ubuntu bzw. Debian Paketen bereits gepatch ist.


----------

